# Houston March 2009 Herf



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It was a great time and had been to long since we had a herf!! I didn't notice any looks at Kemah but it sure as hell wouldn't surprise me if they where there. Wish I could have stayed longer then I did but maybe next time Sam, since you will be hosting it 

Allen and Jim thanks a ton!! I glad you got to set up a herf Allen since you are always driving crazy miles to make it to all of ours on the west side of town! Both of y'all did a great job!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who came out Saturday and for driving to my side of town. I had a great time and enjoyed visiting with my Puff friends. I also want to thank Jim for helping with the herf.

The unbanded cigar was a Manny's Special Criollo that had been rolled the day before. I thought it was a very good cigar but you could tell it was a little fresh. It will definitely improve with age.

In the short time I've known the Lopez family I've developed a great deal of respect and appreciation, not only for their cigars, but for them as a family. They are great people and fully understand what the cigar culture is all about. Manuel is from Cuba and is a 4th generation tobacco grower and cigar roller. This makes Chase the sixth generation to work in this business. Manuel is 72 and came to the US in 1961. When I have a day off I'll stop by the store just to have a smoke with Manuel and always enjoy listening to his stories.

I encourage anyone who is on the south side of Houston to stop by. They are also setting up a monthly newsletter and will ship cigars free for orders over $50.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

It was a great time and you know nothing is better than smoking a great cigar and getting THE LOOK from a non smoker.


----------



## tundra06 (May 16, 2008)

I wish I were there. I have an uncle who lives in Texas City. We have to drop by there next time I am out there.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry i missed that one guys. Looked like a good time as always. Hopefully there will be another.


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome pics Sam....it was great meeting all of you. Thanks for taking the time to come to our side of town. I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you better. Thanks again Allen for allowing me to help put this together!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good time was had by all.
What was the price range of the cigars?
Will try and make the next event.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Sticks were $5 to $6. Very reasonable for quality sticks.


----------

